# Anyone fish Escambia River?



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

Been pulling out some nice 34"&36" Bull Reds week before thanksgiving. Just wondering if anyone else fishes this river. Never see much post about it. Also caught some nice black drum and 18-24 incher reds to take home for supper.





2002 Cobia CC 17' 90 h/p Yamaha
"Wishin I Wuz Fishin"


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*Escambia*

Just moved over there from blackwater (tired of scrubbin' crap off my boat for an hour ha ha). We fished it last sunday but didn't do much good. one small red about 2 miles up the river across from the power plant and one white trout (I think) by the 90 bridge right before dark. I am new to the area and we are definitely having a tough time getting anything consistent, anywhere. We surely have to get out earlier in the morning it seems but I don't think that's the main problem....I have no idea how to catch these fish or where the heck they are. grew up with nothing but fresh and switched to nothing but bass for about 15 years. just now, trying to get back into the meat fishin'. if you got any tips on when and how you're catchin' 'em, I would be appreciative. we tried slip bobbers with live shrimp, Carolina riggin' live shrimp, artificials and just not much luck. Caught he red on Carolina rig w/live shrimp and the trout on a white 1/4 rooster tail. guess I aint much help to ya. ha ha. Thanks again for any tips.


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

swampbilly said:


> Just moved over there from blackwater (tired of scrubbin' crap off my boat for an hour ha ha). We fished it last sunday but didn't do much good. one small red about 2 miles up the river across from the power plant and one white trout (I think) by the 90 bridge right before dark. I am new to the area and we are definitely having a tough time getting anything consistent, anywhere. We surely have to get out earlier in the morning it seems but I don't think that's the main problem....I have no idea how to catch these fish or where the heck they are. grew up with nothing but fresh and switched to nothing but bass for about 15 years. just now, trying to get back into the meat fishin'. if you got any tips on when and how you're catchin' 'em, I would be appreciative. we tried slip bobbers with live shrimp, Carolina riggin' live shrimp, artificials and just not much luck. Caught he red on Carolina rig w/live shrimp and the trout on a white 1/4 rooster tail. guess I aint much help to ya. ha ha. Thanks again for any tips.


 
Tks for posting. Been using a carolina rig set up wih 1/2 oz egg 1-2 o/t hook with live shrimp that I ahve purchase at Jim's Fish camp. Been fishing at night south of the 90 bridge launcing at Swamp House Marina. Havn't had any luck up river except for bass fishing and it's never been great for me. And I have Bass fished and catfished all my life. Specs should be running pretty good south of Jim's just under the bridge and on the right side. Been wanting get out there and try it. Planning a monday evening trip if weather permits.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Blue cat bite is starting to pick up


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

Cathunter, heading out tomorrow evening for a bit, providing this rain lets up. Looking to do a little fishing up river in freshwater for Bass & Cats. What bait are you using for the cats if ya dont mind me asking. Fished in Texas all my life for Bass & Channel Cat & I know what I used for cats there but hard for me to use it here. What is readily available and cheap to use for bait that works around here?


----------

